# Crystals/minerals in terrariums



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, I want to try to make this thread a small guide for anyone in the future that would like to incorporate crystals/minerals in their terrariums. I have made a thread about this topic in the past but it wasnt that amazing, if anyone wants to see it I could post the link. I would like to kindly ask if any of the geologists on our forum or anyone with knowledge of the topic could answer some questions! Thanks to all who participate. 

1) I know that pure quartz is safe in a viv, but could quartz treated with gold, platinum, titanium, etc be used safely?

2) what metals/elements will leach into the water of a viv? 

3) are all silicate minerals safe to use in a viv?

4) are there any key indicators when it comes to telling what is safe to use and what is not? 

Also, I have a small list of some crystals/minerals I would be interested in using in my tank... could someone possibly tell me what is safe and what is not? I tried to separate them into two groups, but I dont think it'll be too helpful haha

Silicates:
Kyanite (has aluminum)
Cavansite
dioptase
Labradorite
Tourmaline 

Unsure in general: 
tanzanite
Sodalite 
Hematite (seen in quartz clusters) 
Aquamarine
Barite
Amazonite

I am not sure about the interest level of people using these types of materials in vivariums since it can get pretty pricey but if anyone would like to add questions to the thread you are more than welcome!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I use rose quartz, crystal quartz, orange and green calcite, and assorted rocks in all my vivs. My wife is very big into the rock and gemstone thing. She does the meets all the time and has more books than she knows what to do with about them. I will send her your list and see if she has any insight.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Aldross said:


> I use rose quartz, crystal quartz, orange and green calcite, and assorted rocks in all my vivs. My wife is very big into the rock and gemstone thing. She does the meets all the time and has more books than she knows what to do with about them. I will send her your list and see if she has any insight.


Awesome! I didnt know that calcite could be used. I have a few assorted pieces of amethyst, citrine, clear and smokey quartz for the hopefully 100g crystal tank ill be building soon.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

reptiles12 said:


> Awesome! I didnt know that calcite could be used. I have a few assorted pieces of amethyst, citrine, clear and smokey quartz for the hopefully 100g crystal tank ill be building soon.


All of that can be used safely. She said she will get back to me after the baby passes out. I have been trying to get her to relinquish one of her large amethyst to me but she doesn't like that idea.
There is this place we order bulk stones from. They have these candle holders that I have been thinking getting more of and using them to plant broms in and use for tad drop sights. 
BEAUTIFUL NATURAL AMETHYST CRYSTAL CANDLE HOLDERS

Edit: When I said all of those are good. I was only referring to the ones inside the quote.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay. So the wife got back to me. This was her reply...


> I can't answer those questions there are so many forms of each of those rocks I would need pics of what he wants. 2. I would say no metal treated rocks because unless he knows for sure they are pure and no additives he could run the risk of toxins.


If you can get more specific she can give a better answer.
Aquamarine, tanzanite are safe.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

This old thread of mine may be useful...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...semi-precious-stone-use-viv-construction.html


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome, the tanzanite would really look beautiful in a tank! I may not be answering this correctly but as for the forms all rocks with be uncut and pure, though if polished is a safe option than I would enjoy a few pieces of polished rock. Heres an awesome pic of some tanzanite that could look awesome










Aldross said:


> All of that can be used safely. She said she will get back to me after the baby passes out. I have been trying to get her to relinquish one of her large amethyst to me but she doesn't like that idea.
> There is this place we order bulk stones from. They have these candle holders that I have been thinking getting more of and using them to plant broms in and use for tad drop sights.
> BEAUTIFUL NATURAL AMETHYST CRYSTAL CANDLE HOLDERS
> 
> Edit: When I said all of those are good. I was only referring to the ones inside the quote.


Edit: sorry that's kyanite haha, either way I love it


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dendro Dave said:


> This old thread of mine may be useful...
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...semi-precious-stone-use-viv-construction.html


Thanks dave, ive read y I ur thread in the past and it is very useful


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Heres the tanzanite, it could look great either by or in a pond.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

A lot of things could be made safe if coated in clear acrylic/resin, or plasti-dip or polyurethane (those 2 may cloud the view some though).

The soil in a viv is usually acidic, and many minerals have metals or other components that could be very harmful, so everyone should be sure to research anything and take appropriate measures to make it safe if needed.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Dave is correct. Though my wife believes them to be safe, she is not a frogger. All rocks that you intend to put in you need to check up on yourself too. Lots of the forms of the rocks you mentioned sometimes have lithium in them. It is all about where they come from.


----------

